# OT: How did you come up with your name?



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I mean what is the meaning of your name on here? I crack up when I read some of the names. Like is it HAP because......... you HAPpened to get lucky with a chick after a comic book convention. ( Just jokin HAP) Anyway it would be very interesting to know where your names came from. Mine, used to be a DJ in college and HCP was my DJ name.........or is it supposed to be some "Top Secret" thing. Anyway, if your cool with letting people know I think it would be fun to find out where they all came from.-Peace


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

My college roommate started calling me Stevenson (for Steve, duh), and it has become something of a family nickname for me.

(I started calling him Markus, and then he started calling me Stevensonus, but luckily we settled on the shorter version!)


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Pretty simple... Sabas4MVP is pretty self-explanatory


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Mobes was my college nickname that's based on my last name. The 23 is in honor of the best second baseman in Major League Baseball history.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm a big chessplayer, and gambits are my favorite openings.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

"Talk hard!" was the rallying cry of the underground DJ in "Pump Up the Volume." It means tell the truth and damn the consequences!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Years ago when the ESPN board was new, I lurked for a while and during one discussion there, people were talking about their age. When I saw how old most of the people were, I realized I was a Grandpa. Hence, GrandpaBlaze.

Gramps...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

changed from an old nickname, to Hap Shaughnessy (from the Red Green show)..and shortened it to just Hap. Plus, I wanted a name that someone could say in public and not sound like a complete tool.

You know, like "Hi, are you Mike Barrett?"

er..I mean "hi, are you Mike Barrett? I'm Hispanic Causin Panic!"


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

My mom had morning sickness a lot.

barfo


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

When I was in college I had long hair and a beard so my freinds always bugged me for looking like Jesus. My happily evil friends warped it with a spanish accent, so it sounded like "hasoos". So I have been hasoos online every since.:biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I got mine off of a drink napkin at a bar. It was on a list of really bad super hero names.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

My name could mean I either love Darius or hate him . . .


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> When I was in college I had long hair and a beard so my freinds always bugged me for looking like Jesus. My happily evil friends warped it with a spanish accent, so it sounded like "hasoos". So I have been hasoos online every since.:biggrin:




So it's hay-suess? 


LOL makes way more sense now. Great thread


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> The 23 is in honor of the best second baseman in Major League Baseball history.


Ryno!

-Pop


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

This is cool! Keep it up!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> So it's hay-suess?
> 
> 
> LOL makes way more sense now. Great thread



That is correct sir!:biggrin:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

+










-Pop


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

Maybeso is a minor character in a scifi book series authored by Alan Dean Foster. He teleports into scenes and sometimes says things that make sense. Then he disappears again. He appears again when it pleases him (or the author).


----------



## BeaverMaz (Jan 6, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> "Talk hard!" was the rallying cry of the underground DJ in "Pump Up the Volume." It means tell the truth and damn the consequences!


I loved that movie, as for me I am an OSU grad and crazy fan(according to my wife) hence the beaver. As for the maz part it is a nickname I have had for as long as I can remember a shortened version of my last name.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Some names just sort of give themselves.....rather like a vulture come to roost on your shoulder. :rant:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i heard the word "bootstrenf" in a black rob song a while back...i have no idea what it means...he made bootstrenf ryhme with "two tenths"...absolutely have no idea what it means, but i have been using it for all my online identities...


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> Ryno!
> 
> -Pop


Danged straight! Ryno's the man. This year in spring training, I finally got a Louisville Slugger Ryno edition bat signed that I bought in 1986. He was watching BP and I quietly yelled (if that makes sense) that I'd been trying to get it signed for 21 years. He came over, signed the bat to me, added a 23 and an HOF '05 and went back to managing. Parents with little kids were upset that he signed the old man's bat, but everyone laughed when I pointed out that I was a kid when I started trying to get the thing autographed.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> Danged straight! Ryno's the man. This year in spring training, I finally got a Louisville Slugger Ryno edition bat signed that I bought in 1986. He was watching BP and I quietly yelled (if that makes sense) that I'd been trying to get it signed for 21 years. He came over, signed the bat to me, added a 23 and an HOF '05 and went back to managing. Parents with little kids were upset that he signed the old man's bat, but everyone laughed when I pointed out that I was a kid when I started trying to get the thing autographed.


Some of my best memories as a child were sitting in Wrigley, watching Ryno, The Hawk, Gracey, Dunston and the rest of my Cubbies. I must have gone to about 30 games and watched them go about 28-2 in the games I went to. They should have put me on the payroll and gave me free tix to the games.:biggrin: 

Go Cubs!

-Pop


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> i heard the word "bootstrenf" in a black rob song a while back...i have no idea what it means...he made bootstrenf ryhme with "two tenths"...absolutely have no idea what it means, but i have been using it for all my online identities...


From what I can tell after a quick google search, he actually said blueprints.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

my dog's name.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> i heard the word "bootstrenf" in a black rob song a while back...i have no idea what it means...he made bootstrenf ryhme with "two tenths"...absolutely have no idea what it means, but i have been using it for all my online identities...


Are you sure he wasn't trying to say "butt strength"? :lol: 

As for me, someone had posted something nasty about Rasheed Wallace back in the old days of FanHome and my very first post was 'Sheed is so nasty. I never thought I'd post there again, and so I just typed that in as my screen name when I had to register.

Have kept it ever since and I probably won't change it even thought he's long gone. It's an identity thing.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

gambitnut said:


> From what I can tell after a quick google search, he actually said blueprints.



so after all these years....dammit...kinda like finding out that santa doesn't exist...


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

A long time ago I had to pick an alias in science class so I walked up to the star chart and picked a random star "Draco"

Everyone thinks its from the Harry Potter character, but J. K. Rowling actually got it from me


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg On Defense
or
Greg Oden on Defense


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> "Talk hard!" was the rallying cry of the underground DJ in "Pump Up the Volume." It means tell the truth and damn the consequences!


I loved that film, in spite of Christian Slater.


"soonerterp" should be self explanatory, and it's the name I use primarily on the forums I most frequent (this one and some college boards).


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm old but I still play video games. I play a lot of video games with my grandkids. One game I played had a old Turtle as a major named Tortimer. I always use his name in other video games or forums I go to.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I wanted something Blazer related when I joined. At the time Joel was a foul machine (well he still is, but less so) and someone had taken to calling him Foulzilla which amused me so I chose it.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

When I used to game a lot, I noticed people were using "lamer" as an insult, and I found that hilarious for some reason. So I just adopted it as my name for online games, and it found it's way onto forums and emails as well.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Foulzilla said:


> I wanted something Blazer related when I joined. At the time Joel was a foul machine (well he still is, but less so) and someone had taken to calling him Foulzilla which amused me so I chose it.




You could also go with 

A. Groinzilla
B. Benchzilla
C. IRzilla


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> "Talk hard!" was the rallying cry of the underground DJ in "Pump Up the Volume." It means tell the truth and damn the consequences!


Well that's a relief. I was afraid that you found posting to be, uh, arousing somehow.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

When I first started posting on espn, I was trying to think of a name to use. It seemed like everything on the Net was e- something or other. I was initially going to go with e-blazerfan, but espn wouldn't let me use the hyphen so I just used the underscore and shortened it to make it easier to type. When I registered here, my first attempt got fouled up so I had to do it again and had to add the 1.

Seems kind of boring at this point. I'd probably change it if it mattered that much to me.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I created my name from the first initials of myself and my two cats. C, R, and C. crandc

Both cats have used up their 9th lives but I still use it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> so after all these years....dammit...kinda like finding out that santa doesn't exist...


I would have guessed "brute strength".

Ed O.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

You don't want to know.

Care to guess?


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

stupendous is my alias from doing hip-hop music... it dates back to my high school days


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> I would have guessed "brute strength".
> 
> Ed O.



now that you mention it...i don't even think bootstrenf is a real word...i thought maybe it was a slang term that kids used or something...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> i don't even think bootstrenf is a real word


What was your first clue?

-Pop


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Masbee said:


> You don't want to know.
> 
> Care to guess?


I give. What does it mean?


----------



## Rob Allen (Oct 29, 2003)

This is my name. It's the only name I'm known by, online or off.

I do have an imagination, but I didn't use it in this case.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

if i told you I'd have to kill you


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

my name is Chad and when I was younger in bball season my friends and coaches would always call me Chadwick...Some fools still do :wink:

lol

I usually use Amareca....America, but Amare(Stoudemire) as the Ameri in America...so just say Amare and add ca just like ur saying America...so its Amareca..I use Amareca alot...


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

majic was inspired from the Ronald McDonald song that he stole from Mike Jackson "Do you believe in magic". I would sing that while playing basketball, only when doing good though. I put the J in there for copyright type stuff.

I think the word is "boot strength". Meaning he has a hard kick with high boot strength.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

majic_sean said:


> majic was inspired from the Ronald McDonald song that he stole from Mike Jackson "Do you believe in magic". I would sing that while playing basketball, only when doing good though. I put the J in there for copyright type stuff.
> 
> I think the word is "boot strength". Meaning he has a hard kick with high boot strength.



thanks for the explanation...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

barfo said:


> My mom had morning sickness a lot.
> 
> barfo


I would just like to take this opportinity to nominate barfo for BEST DAMN BBF.com MOD. PERIOD.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Are you sure he wasn't trying to say "butt strength"? :lol:


No, no, no... It was "booty-strap"!

As for me, this is the ID I first picked back in the lockout-shortened 98-99 season when I first signed on to the ESPN.com forum. The "B" interchangeably refers to "Blazers" and "Beavers"... and "Beer" too, I guess.

Went though a pretty rocky time starting in the 2001 season when I experimented with a few alternate IDs, such as ProudNoMore or BitterBlazerBacker (always making sure people knew it was me, though). Secretly intrigued the ESPN.com forum under another name for a while (which I won't reveal, even now). But always came back to PBF, even during the "dark times" of 2003-2006.

PBF


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I usually go by Dmoney, but I wanted something Blazers related for this site so I went with MAS RipCity...
At the time I signed up for this site I was a SR in High School and me and my buddies used the word MAS a lot, which means MORE in Spanish. 
We used it jokingly like MAS Dale(davis) at the free throw line...cuz he would have a hot streak at the line here or there,but we all knew deep down he was horrid. Pretty much MAS is an inside joke...and Rip City is the phrase most commingly related to our beloved Blazers.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> No, no, no... It was "booty-strap"!
> 
> As for me, this is the ID I first picked back in the lockout-shortened 98-99 season when I first signed on to the ESPN.com forum. The "B" interchangeably refers to "Blazers" and "Beavers"... and "Beer" too, I guess.
> 
> ...



jlprk!?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

LameR said:


> jlprk!?


Oh GOD NO! No, one much more innocuous than that!

I hated that little twerp with a passion, if you recall. I wouldn't have been able to play a ruse like that without giving myself away in the process.

But I'll give you a very small hint: Never had any conversations with myself. 

PBF


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

My wife works in a psych unit at a hospital... she brings home free cups etc... with crazy medicine names. One of them says Paxil on it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I've never been into nicknames so I just use my initials. Some boards insist on at least 6 characters and in those cases I add my wife's initials, mgbkab.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Maybeso said:


> Maybeso is a minor character in a scifi book series authored by *Alan Dean Foster*. He teleports into scenes and sometimes says things that make sense. Then he disappears again. He appears again when it pleases him (or the author).


I've read some of his books. Seems like I remember a guy with a little dragon on his shoulder and the name Flint?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Paxil said:


> My wife works in a psych unit at a hospital... she brings home free cups etc... with crazy medicine names. One of them says Paxil on it.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

PBF


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

well i am from portland...hence PTOWN, and im in the process of changing my license plate from the washington one where it was BLAZER1 to Oregon with the same thing...BLAZER1. we all know the blazers fly around in blazer1, well i fly around in my own blazer1. hahaha

put the two together...ptownblazer1


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

o.i= my initials

atlhawksfan= you guys already know this.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

majic_sean said:


> majic was inspired from the Ronald McDonald song that he stole from Mike Jackson "Do you believe in magic". I would sing that while playing basketball, only when doing good though. I put the J in there for copyright type stuff.
> 
> I think the word is "boot strength". Meaning he has a hard kick with high boot strength.


Is that the same "Do You Believe in Magic?" sung by the Lovin' Spoonful?


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

In elementary school here in pdx, we would have a field trip every year to an Indian lodge. The chief there was named chief lalooska.

For some reason, that was the first thing I thought of when I registered on my first message board.

Anyone else go on a fieldtrip there back in the day?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

lalooska said:


> In elementary school here in pdx, we would have a field trip every year to an Indian lodge. The chief there was named chief lalooska.
> 
> For some reason, that was the first thing I thought of when I registered on my first message board.
> 
> Anyone else go on a fieldtrip there back in the day?


I remember him indeed.

Is that totem poll he carved still on display at the Portland Zoo?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Favorite letters......Favorite numbers.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

About 20 years ago I got a kitten who was so tiny he fit in the palm of my hand. I named him after my favorite non-Blazer basketball player at the time, Spud Webb (who was tiny for an NBA player). Years later I signed up for the ESPN board and Spud was already taken so they gave me a couple options (Spud with different numbers added). This was the first option... so 147 has no significance at all.

P.S. My Spud grew up to weigh 21 pounds. My dad used to joke that I should rename him Shaq.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> I would just like to take this opportinity to nominate barfo for BEST DAMN BBF.com MOD. PERIOD.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PBF


I've got to second that. Barfo you are funny as he11 and have made me laugh out loud (at work, heh) at your posts many times.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

lalooska said:


> In elementary school here in pdx, we would have a field trip every year to an Indian lodge. The chief there was named chief lalooska.
> 
> For some reason, that was the first thing I thought of when I registered on my first message board.
> 
> Anyone else go on a fieldtrip there back in the day?


Yes...absolutely loved the show he did at his lodge. Dancers with masks, storytelling. Really fabulous because some of the masks were huge!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Isn't it obvious? Actually, I have a bladder like a 4 year old girl. TMI.

I used to go by the nick BlackAdder, after my then favorite show, when I worked at a video game company. I kept kicking my boss' arse at a particular video game so to mock me he called me Yakbladder. It's stuck ever since...

I'm still interested in knowing Masbee's secret origination...


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

"Great Oden's Raven" was taken, and feeling the heat of making an account, I thought to myself "which Blazers employee do I hate the most?"

Voila.


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

mgb said:


> I've read some of his books. Seems like I remember a guy with a little dragon on his shoulder and the name Flint?


Yes. It is a young person's series centered around a character named Flynx.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*

:azdaja:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> I would just like to take this opportinity to nominate barfo for BEST DAMN BBF.com MOD. PERIOD.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PBF


Man, I'm hurt.

I think I'll take my ball and go home now.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

My screen name, in combination with my Avatar, is cooler then any other on the forum. It basically says everything you need to know about me.

That's why I picked it.

My old screen name was kinda funny to me when I was in high school... but having done a bit of growing up since then I felt a desire to change, and I landed on this.

On most other internet forums I post on these days, I use my real name.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I was actually "Speed" in here first. That was a nickname I had with an acquaintance in college. I called her Ace, she called me Speed. But then y'all expelled me from this board for accusing the moderators of being Nazis. So I had to go into hiding and come back as "NathanLane," a Broadway actor who I've had a horrible crush on for 15 years. Incidentally, .... well, no, I'll keep that to myself.

Go Blazers


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Well, my original name was prunetang, which comes from my last name, Pruner. 'Twas just a little silly sophomoric name that my friends gave me. One must love friends. 
But, I got tired of it because it just sounded so juvenile, or to be more exact, geriatric. 

Anyways, handclap problematic is really just a piece of absurdity. 
About 4 years ago I recieved some junk email. Instead of just deleting it, like normal, I decided to look at it, as I think it had some sort of hilarious subject line. Anyways, the message in entirety was just a bunch of random words, as an example, "hogfish sailboat texture touch sand rectified sailfish pickford gizzard demoralized glassblow grange hopping xenophobe astrolabe". For some reason, the sheer chaos of it intrigued me, so I read the entire thing until I came to "handclap problematic".....my brain did a little stop, jerkjerking around and screeching to sudden halts. Something about those words in front and behind eachother, respectively, made me smile with glee. It is a slight bit of beauty in chaos, alas, pure innocent absurdity - my saving grace.


prunetang


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Porkchopexpress refers to a semi truck in the best movie ever,Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

My friends have called me Jfizzle since forever I have no idea why other than my first name starts with a J. 

and The raider is because the Oakland Raiders are my favorite football team.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Because I should really be medicated, plus, Zach was on our team, enabling me to make an oh-so-witty play on words.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

I grew up listening to Bill Schonley so I chose something to honor him. At the time the Blazers weren't doing a good job of that so I felt I owed the man recognition for the way he brought games alive for me over the radio. I can still hear him say "For Three, Rip City!"


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Mine moniker comes from a college nickname.

We were playing a road game against Princeton and I was getting the snot kicked out of me. I had a bloody nose, a cut on my neck that was bleeding profusely and a cleat gash on my forearm that was just gushing. Our road unis were white jerseys with gray pants. At the end of the game, my uniform was so covered in blood (sadly, my own), the defensive coordinator looked at me and said "You look like a **** used maxipad!" Since my middle name is Max and my last name begins with a P, it changed over the years to "maxiep".

It's my moniker on every other forum except OregonLive, where I'm RiggoDrill. It used to be maxiep there as well, but it was permanently banned after an unfortunate foray into O-Live's sister site, mlive.com.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

I have a very sarcastic spouse...


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> I'm old but I still play video games. I play a lot of video games with my grandkids. One game I played had a old Turtle as a major named Tortimer. I always use his name in other video games or forums I go to.


Paper Mario?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

I listened to a guy named Papa Joe Chevalier on sports talk radio in college. My first name begins with a G, hence PapaG, which I have had since 1997 on the ESPN boards and that somehow ended up "papag" when I signed up here 3 years ago.

Can a mod change my screen name to PapaG? "papag" seems weird to me.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

papag said:


> Can a mod change my screen name to PapaG? "papag" seems weird to me.


I'll take care of it for you.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Utherhimo is the of a character that i played in a game


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Ron Mexico = Michael Vick 

Ron Mexico is most likely the name Michael Vick used to check in to hotels, so people won't bother him

it became into the limelight when he was sued by a girl who he gave herpes to, told her his name was Ron Mexico

at the time I thought it was the funniest thing ever, so i used it to register


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

majic_sean said:


> Paper Mario?


No not Paper Mario it was Animal Crossing.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> I'll take care of it for you.


:worthy: :cheers: 

Thank you Nightfly!


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

From 2002 through 2005 I was a team attendant for the Blazers during high school. I've been posting on OregonLive for about three years; here, off and on beginning just this summer. My first moniker over there was TowelBoy31 in honor of the next great point guard to wear a Blazers jersey, Sebastian Telfair. I eventually changed it to TowelBoy7, which was banned for calling the mods idiots, and now I'm TowelBoy12 over there. Here, no numbers were necessary.

I'll probably never change it for a few reasons. First, if I call myself by essentially the most derogatory term for team attendant, no one can make fun of me for my less-than-glamorous occupation (truth be told, I loved it; sat courtside for 45 games a year, three straight seasons, met every player in the NBA, and have some pretty cool stories). Second, I noted on OregonLive when I started there that most "noob" type posters had monikers with "Blazers" in them or different players' names, while the seemingly more respected posters had more distinctive names. I wanted something that could be identified with. Third, TB = TowelBoy = Trail Blazers... cool huh?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm from Coatesville, PA.. and I enjoy cheering for the bad guy, so I flipped the "a" and "i" in Coatesvillian and made it Coatesvillain.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

My first name is Gary so that's where the G comes from. Naturally, I just added Force.
I use other aliases in emails to my wife J-Mac, including Sunny G (similar to the drink Sunny D", but I really like it when she calls me Big Poppa.
G-Force


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

My original name was iNdIaNa31PaCeRs. It was a pain in the *** to type and nobody knew what to call me. I thought long and hard on a name and since I'm such a huge Reggie Miller fan I thought Knick_Killer31 suites me perfectly. Reggie Miller was known for just killing the Knicks in the fourth quarter in the playoffs and I just think it's quite original.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

As JAFO, I don't post much - mostly due to time and circumstance. I used to post under another name in a forum but my upbeat, optimistic views and opinions of the Blazers were not respected. In fact, I was lambasted by several long-time posters who had differing viewpoints. When I signed on here, I went back to a name that was used to describe me and a job I had at the time - Just Another F.. (supply your own "F" word: Freaking, Friggen, Flippen, etc. ) Observer to S.E. Asian War Games II. And this pre-dated the original Blue Thunder movie starring Roy Scheider which made JAFO famous.

However, I am tempted to change it because I have noticed that a young poster on another forum has copied it.

JAFO


----------

